# test showing clay?



## MiloSmilo (May 17, 2020)

hey guys
I'm 5 days since seed down. Renovation is 90% tttf/10% ***. I'm starting to wonder if my soil is too hard. Does this test confirm? All I did was tenacity, fert and peat moss. 
I have no history with this lawn. I nuked it a week after moving in. I have tons of seed leftover.
thanks


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I don't understand what you're asking? Are you wondering if your soil is too hard to grow grass?


----------



## MiloSmilo (May 17, 2020)

yes. does this soil indicate that? or is it by using your eyes?


----------



## MiloSmilo (May 17, 2020)

big fan here Harts. Miss your old lawn.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks! My new lawn will start getting more attention next season. This year was more about getting used to that much space.

With regards to your test, I can't comment specifically. I just got my first soil test this year. I'm not an expert at reading them.

In terms of your soil and its ability to grow grass, it's going to be fine. Grass grows in the cracks of concrete. It can grow in your soil.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You have a high CEC which suggest a fine textured soil. The Organic matter at 5.4% is good and contributing to part of the CEC, but I would expect that a structure test would show a moderate silt percentage and possibly some clay. A jar test is a simple home method that is pretty good at determining soil structure if you want to put in a little work.

Even with that it is highly unlikely that your soil is too hard to grow grass. At this point, though, there isn't much you can do to fix the soil after having seeded 5 days ago. You are only 5 days into the process and need to be patient.


----------



## MiloSmilo (May 17, 2020)

That's great guys. Thanks so much. I'll post back in a couple weeks.


----------

